# Fluval 305 Petsmart



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

If anyone needs they have the 305 for 79.99 free shipping
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753121&lmdn=Category&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

dang, i need this but dont have the cash.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Look at the date.. the sale is over


----------

